# How To Restore Without The Discs?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I want to do a restore on friends computer, we have transferred her important stuff to external hard drive.

It's an Emachine with Win XP but we don't have the discs. I recall there is a way to restore from hard drive, but I don't remember how. Anyone? We want to restore to out of box condition. Yeah, we know the updates will be long!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1 - User "system restore" from "start....help". This will allow you to go back, but all the files and stuff will remain on the drive. This is NOT the same as using the restore CD's that came with the computer. That would take the PC back to how it came out of the box.

2 - Buy XP for the computer and do a fresh install.

3 - Contact eMachine and see if they have her on record and if they can send a restore CD

4 - Buy new computer. ...this would be my recommendation


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1 - User "system restore" from "start....help". This will allow you to go back, but all the files and stuff will remain on the drive. This is NOT the same as using the restore CD's that came with the computer. That would take the PC back to how it came out of the box.
> 
> 2 - Buy XP for the computer and do a fresh install.
> 
> ...


The system restore only goes back to November, the only option showing. She is too poor to buy XP or a new computer, she graduated from college and is waiting for employment . Emachine said they no longer have restore discs for it.








Dang it, she's between a rock and hard place.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have Microsoft Windows Xp HOme Edition ( same that her computer has) reinstallation cd from a computer I gave my daughter a couple years ago when I got a new one. Can I use that on the computer in question?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have Microsoft Windows Xp HOme Edition ( same that her computer has) reinstallation cd from a computer I gave my daughter a couple years ago when I got a new one. Can I use that on the computer in question?


Yes, just use her licenses key if it asks for one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I have Microsoft Windows Xp HOme Edition ( same that her computer has) reinstallation cd from a computer I gave my daughter a couple years ago when I got a new one. Can I use that on the computer in question?


Yes, just use her licenses key if it asks for one.
[/quote]

 Do I need to uninstall first? if so, how? or will it do it on it's own?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can't easily uninstall the OS, just boot from your disc and install the OS over the old one.

Does she have all here application discs???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> You can't easily uninstall the OS, just boot from your disc and install the OS over the old one.
> 
> Does she have all here application discs???


she has nothing. Zip , zero.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Then you may want to reconsider a reinstall.

What is the reason for wanting to do the restore?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Then you may want to reconsider a reinstall.
> 
> What is the reason for wanting to do the restore?


Andy, I have the application discs from the same computer I mentioned. Would those work even tho they say for Dell computer?

I have performed every clean up and help that I know of and have been told of and the thing runs really slow. Painfully slow, slow,slow. So I am thinking fresh install would do the trick. Any other ideas or suggestions to speed it up would be welcomed! Can't figure out why it is so dang slow. You wait and wait and wait from one click to the next.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

If/when you reinstall the operating system (in your case Windows XP on an aged eMachine) you will probably bring the computer back to how it was when you purchased it. And unless you find an eMachine restore disk, you may find that may of the drivers you need to make things work, i.e., modem, video card, CD/DVD, won't work unless your track down the drivers - a royal pain in the butt.

Next, unless you have the install disks of the software that was on the system, programs like MS Office, Quicken, etc., won't work either, since they need to put their DLL's into the operating system to work properly.

I suggest you *do a Google search* for the restore disks for the specific model of computer you're looking for. A couple of years ago a client of mine had a similar problem with a different make computer, but I was able to find the restore disks on eBay for about $10.

The time and effort it takes to rescue an old computer may cost more than to purchase a new one. And new ones are going for a cheap as a couple of hundred dollars this Christmas season on several websites, TigerDirect.com, Buy.com, and more.

A new machine comes with a warranty as well as restore disks, something you won't have resuscitating an aged computer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd be careful. Reloading everything on old machines can present many problems. I've often lost stuff, and the last e-machines I did it to ended up in the trash because I could never get it to re-load correctly. Granted, that was a Windows ME OS, but still be careful. I'm sure with enough skills you can do it, but being an ordinary person, I'd shy away from it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what about this? Drivers


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

or this? Drivers


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> or this? Drivers


Doxie,

If you have OEM (Original Equipment Manufacture) version of WINXP CD that matches a valid COA (Certificate of Authenticty) Keycode, typically stuck to the side of the PC you are good to go. Basic drivers for video, networking, sound, etc will function in native mode. You then run windows updates to fix most of the issue presented at reload.

Here is a great step by step procedure on reloading Reinsatll Win XP

Are you sure you do not have a hardware issue, bad memory stick?

Good Luck


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I am leery of driver websites. They're notorious for being infected with malware.

Again, try to pick up an eMachine restore disk for your computer - they're out there.

Using the standard Windows XP drivers won't give you all the features that your hardware has. For instance, the video card may be able to display 1024x768 and millions of colors, but the XP driver may be limited to 640x480 and 256 colors.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, so her emachine is a T3304, I can get restore cd on ebay for a T3256...would that work??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

also, this seller of this ebay link said it will restore most emachines and then go out and get the drivers. Anyone??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the XP Install Key on the side of the PC (it should be)

Just take your XP disk and install a new image. XP's update process will find the rest.

Then if you still have issues, download "CPU Z" and it will report the motherboard MFG (and a bunch of other cool stuff). With that in hand, you can get all the driver you ever wanted.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is the XP Install Key on the side of the PC (it should be)
> 
> Just take your XP disk and install a new image. XP's update process will find the rest.
> 
> Then if you still have issues, download "CPU Z" and it will report the motherboard MFG (and a bunch of other cool stuff). With that in hand, you can get all the driver you ever wanted.


what about programs or applications ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

A website calle Restoredisks.com said this about my question to them. My question is at the bottom.

Hello Tawnya,

Thank you for your question. The restore set which you inquire about is a Back-Up (BCRS) set made from original disks and 100% compatible. Restore sets completely wipe all data from your hard drive and put the information back onto the hard drive, thereby, setting the computer back to manufacturer settings.

You will use the product key that came with your pc when you purchased it once your finish your restore. For Windows 95 or 98, the product key sticker is on your pc's manual. For Windows 2000, Windows ME, XP or Vista, the sticker is located on the side of your pc tower or underneath your laptop. The restore replaces the operating system, drivers and pre-installed software as originally came on the machine. The restore set for your pc: E-Machine-Desktop-T3304-Windows XP Home is comprised of 1 DVD.

HERE ARE A FEW TIPS FOR A SUCCESSFUL RESTORE:

MOTHERBOARDS
Please note that pc's with faulty motherboards or replaced motherboards cannot be restored using restore sets. If you purchased or have had the pc refurbished, please let our team know so that we can locate the restore set that will work with these changes. Even if you have had the motherboard changed, you will still need to have the product key available to register your pc after or during your restore.

HARD DRIVES
If you have had to change the hard drive, restore sets can be used on new hard drives provided that the new hard drive is the same size or slightly larger than the original hard drive.

ERROR: NTLDR MISSING or CORRUPT
When the NTLDR missing error comes up, it means that a major folder containing part of the boot loading mechanism for the Windows operating systems is corrupt or missing. Since performing a restore will format your hard drive and then place the pc back to manufacturer settings, this error message will be resolved.

HARDWARE
Please make sure that your pc hardware is in good working order such as power cords, cd drives, dvd drives, hard drives and motherboards to avoid any restore errors.

MORE ON HARDWARE
We recommend ensuring that there is no additional/extra hardware that may have been installed on the pc after it was purchased such as:
* Memory
* Videocards
* Network cards
* USB peripherals such as extra hard drives or cd drives

If there is additional hardware, you must first remove it before running your restore. The restore runs best on a pc whose hardware is as close to original specifications. Hardware malfunction or mismatches are the normal errors encountered when running a restore.

Thank you for using our service and we hope this answers your question. You can contact our team at 678-715-3329 if you have additional questions.

Have a blessed day!

wrote:
*Hi there! if I order the restore discs for emachine T3304 does it include applications/drivers? Thanks! Tawnya*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Is the XP Install Key on the side of the PC (it should be)
> 
> Just take your XP disk and install a new image. XP's update process will find the rest.
> 
> Then if you still have issues, download "CPU Z" and it will report the motherboard MFG (and a bunch of other cool stuff). With that in hand, you can get all the driver you ever wanted.


what about programs or applications ?
[/quote]

With my way...everything will be gone. EVERYTHING!

What applications does she has that she doesn't have the CD for? Typically the PC comes with "Crapware" stuff, which I would not want back on the PC.

For Office App (Word/Excel/etc...) you can get all of that from OpenOffice.org This is not Microsoft's version but it is FREE and it works great!

What else does she have/need? Email is free everywhere...


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Ditto to Oregon Camper's comments, I would fresh install it from OEM CD/COA. Then do the windows updates before any further troubleshooting/modifications. Once you see what is left to tidy up there are many reliable sites to dowload drivers, here is an excellent one that I use regualrly with absolutely no Spam issues Cnet Drivers 

I have done it this way 100's of times, when you boot the CD pick the full disk format option, wipe the partion clean and gives you a fresh uncluttered Win XP install. You will loose all data on the disk, but it will also tag any bad sectors.

Unless you have the correct restore CD for this exact machine you will besearching drivers anyway since the on board and off compnents will not match.

Good Luck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok,gonna give it shot...right now! Christy knows that the pc may end up unusable and she is willing to take the risk. Sooo...wish me luck!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Luck!!!


----------

